# Cyclists prefer biking to sex



## Nick (Feb 15, 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5883967/cyclists-prefer-bikes-to-sex



> In a recent survey carried out by Bicycling magazine, 50 per cent of men and 58 per cent of women said that, if they had to choose between bikes or sex... they'd choose the bikes.



... similar to our skiing thread earlier


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 15, 2012)

Women could just take the seat off and have both


----------



## legalskier (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 17, 2012)

maybe this is why my roadies are rude, a$$holes.......not enough sex.

when i ride i always give a shout out "hey" or a quick wave to a passing roadie....99% of the time there is no acknowlegment..they just have their heads down and pass by.....relax Francis, you aint in the Tour De France....lighten up roadies and start gettin' some...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> maybe this is why my roadies are rude, a$$holes.......not enough sex.
> 
> when i ride i always give a shout out "hey" or a quick wave to a passing roadie....99% of the time there is no acknowlegment..they just have their heads down and pass by.....relax Francis, you aint in the Tour De France....lighten up roadies and start gettin' some...



You might be onto something there. :lol:


----------



## legalskier (Feb 17, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> ...relax Francis, you aint in the Tour De France....lighten up roadies and start gettin' some...



And what's the deal with all the tight fitting outfits they wear even though they're my age?  Kind of like going on a beach in a speedo- ugh, give me a break.


----------

